# Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2008)

*Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???*

Ist das normal, dass bei einem Umzug der Domain, also gleiche Domain, nur anderer Provider/Hoster, die Inhalte gelöscht werden? Bin zu Strato umgezogen, da mein 1&1-Vertrag ausläuft, der Umzug wurde vorgestern aktiv, und nun sehe ich, dass alle alten Daten einfach weg sind. 

Positiv: der Umzug lief sehr schnell. Negativ: er lief ZU schnell, ich hatte gedacht, dass er erst nach vertragsende geschieht, und zu allem übel war ich Mo abend bis Mi vormittag mit 39 fieber im bett,  und die mail "ihre domain zieht heute um" kam natürlich genau am dienstag...    


Kann man irgendwie die Daten noch bekommen?


----------



## klausbyte (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???*

Was heißt denn gelöscht? Natürlich transferiert dein alter Provider die Dateien nicht auf den Server vom neuen, dazu bräuchte er ja die Zugangsdaten.

Wie schnell sie beim alten Provider gelöscht werden, ist vom Provider abhängig. Am besten beim Support melden.
Evtl. kommst du ja noch auf den FTP


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???*



			
				klausbyte am 21.02.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt denn gelöscht? Natürlich transferiert dein alter Provider die Dateien nicht auf den Server vom neuen, dazu bräuchte er ja die Zugangsdaten.


 wieso ist das "natürlich"...?  ich hätte gedacht, dass einfach alles vom alten auf der neuen server verschoben wird und der host/provider als verwalter auch die rechte dazu hat. ich hab ja auch extra ein formular augefüllt wo ich allem möglichen zugestimmt hab und freigaben erteilt hab. es ist ja wie gesagt die gleiche domain, nur ein neuer provider. mag für einen, der mit webdesign zu tun hat, vielleicht "natürlich" sein, aber ohne hinweis für einen normalen user...? 





> Wie schnell sie beim alten Provider gelöscht werden, ist vom Provider abhängig. Am besten beim Support melden.
> Evtl. kommst du ja noch auf den FTP


 ich komme per ftp auf den bereits umgezogenen, da ist halt alles leer.


es ist zwar nicht schlimm, aber ein paar dateien wären schon dabei, die ich nicht auch auf meinem PC hab. und nirgends stand diesbezüglich irgendwo ein hinweis. da selbst ich als nicht grad PC-laie das nicht gedacht hätte, find ich das schon blöd, dass man nicht drauf hingewiesen wird. jeder scheiss wird erklärt, sogar wie man der installation eines java-script im benutzermenü des logins auf der providerhomepage zustimmt, aber so was grundlegendes wie "sichern sie ihre alten dateien vor dem umzug" nicht...


----------



## skicu (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???*

Die Domain hat gar nichts mit dem Webspace / dem Dateisystem des Servers zu tun. Die Inhalte liegen auf der Festplatte deines Providers, deine Domain ist ein Datenbankeintrag in einem DNS Server. Ein Domainumzug ist nicht mehr, als bei diesem einen Datenbankeintrag drei Kontaktfelder zu erneuern (mit dem Namen deines Providers). Die Daten kann ja keiner der beiden beteiligten Provider verschieben, weil keiner die Zugangsdaten zu den Systemen des jeweils anderen Provider hat.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???*



			
				skicu am 21.02.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Domain hat gar nichts mit dem Webspace / dem Dateisystem des Servers zu tun. Die Inhalte liegen auf der Festplatte deines Providers, deine Domain ist ein Datenbankeintrag in einem DNS Server. Ein Domainumzug ist nicht mehr, als bei diesem einen Datenbankeintrag drei Kontaktfelder zu erneuern (mit dem Namen deines Providers). Die Daten kann ja keiner der beiden beteiligten Provider verschieben, weil keiner die Zugangsdaten zu den Systemen des jeweils anderen Provider hat.


o.k, das kann aber einer nicht-kenner ja nicht wissen... wieso wird man da nicht drauf hingewiesen? jeder krümel wird erklärt, als säße man das erste mal am PC, aber so was ggf. wichtiges wie "daten sichern" wird nicht erwähnt... manche leute stelle ja daten grad deswegen online, WEIL sie da sicherer sind als auf einer einzigen platte zu hause...

hab 2 DIN A4 seiten als mail, wie der wechsel FORMAL abzulaufen hat, plus ne pdf mit wechsel-formular bekommen - kann man da nicht den einen Satz a la "Denken Sie daran, Ihre Daten der Domain sichern, da Ihre Daten technisch für uns nicht verfügbar sind und nach dem Wechsel ansonsten gelöscht werden." hinzufügen...?


----------



## skicu (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???*



			
				Herbboy am 21.02.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> o.k, das kann aber einer nicht-kenner ja nicht wissen... wieso wird man da nicht drauf hingewiesen? jeder krümel wird erklärt, als säße man das erste mal am PC, aber so was ggf. wichtiges wie "daten sichern" wird nicht erwähnt... manche leute stelle ja daten grad deswegen online, WEIL sie da sicherer sind als auf einer einzigen platte zu hause...
> 
> hab 2 DIN A4 seiten als mail, wie der wechsel FORMAL abzulaufen hat, plus ne pdf mit wechsel-formular bekommen - kann man da nicht den einen Satz a la "Denken Sie daran, Ihre Daten der Domain sichern, da Ihre Daten technisch für uns nicht verfügbar sind und nach dem Wechsel ansonsten gelöscht werden." hinzufügen...?


Jaja, ich weiß schon was du meinst. Ich bin im Moment dabei, Verfahrensanweisungen für meine Firma zu schreiben. Unglaublich, was man da alles detailliert beschreiben muss, wenn sich das Zielpublikum kein Stück auskennt. *g*


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???*



			
				skicu am 21.02.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich, was man da alles detailliert beschreiben muss, wenn sich das Zielpublikum kein Stück auskennt. *g*


kann ich mir vorstellen... als ich mal vor ein paar jahren zu nem kollegen meinte, er müßte vielleicht mal die festplatte bereinigen, hab ich ihn 10min später mit nem putzlappen am desktoptop-gehäuse (diese flach auf dem tisch liegenden PCs von "früher" ) gesehen - der dachte ernsthaft, dass das teil "festplatte" heißt, weil es plattenförmig und fest ist...    

aber dass die provider sich die daten nicht zuschieben können wußt ich einfach nicht. ich dachte, grad weil es die "master" sind, könnten die das, und mit der einverständniserklärung meinerseits wird das ganze dann abgesegnet. die können doch schließlich auch daten zB für strafverfolung da rausziehen oder auch dinge löschen, waurm also nicht verschieben mit einvertsändnis? seltsam und unlogisch IMHO...  da müssen doch ehrlich gesagt schon etliche leute daten verloren haben, denn ne (einfache) website erstellen und daten hochladen geht ja kinderleicht, ohne die techn. hintergründe kennen zu müssen.

hab mir das so gedacht wie bei nem mietshaus, dass der vermieter einen "master"/generalschlüssel hat


----------



## klausbyte (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???*



			
				Herbboy am 21.02.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie schnell sie beim alten Provider gelöscht werden, ist vom Provider abhängig. Am besten beim Support melden.
> > Evtl. kommst du ja noch auf den FTP
> 
> 
> ich komme per ftp auf den bereits umgezogenen, da ist halt alles leer.


Ich meinte auf den alten!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???*



			
				klausbyte am 21.02.2008 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 21.02.2008 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie soll ich denn auf den alten kommen? im ftp-programm gebe ich den domainnamen ein und das passwort - wenn ich das alte eingebe kommt natürlich ne fehlermeldung, da die domain ja nun bei strato is und ich dort ein neues passwort angelgt habe.


----------



## klausbyte (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???*



			
				Herbboy am 21.02.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 21.02.2008 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es nicht eine Alternative zum Domainnamen?
Etwa die direkte IP. Bei udmedia kann man auch auf den ftp über server1.udmedia.de (oder so) - je nachdem wo dein Webspace liegt. Erkundige dich mal.

Die werden dir bestimmt gerne helfen, vor allem da du schon gekündigt hast  .


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Domainumzug: Inhalte gelöscht???*



			
				klausbyte am 21.02.2008 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es nicht eine Alternative zum Domainnamen?
> Etwa die direkte IP. Bei udmedia kann man auch auf den ftp über server1.udmedia.de (oder so) - je nachdem wo dein Webspace liegt. Erkundige dich mal.
> 
> Die werden dir bestimmt gerne helfen, vor allem da du schon gekündigt hast  .


 der webspace war bei 1&1 inhalt meines DSLvertrages, den ich gekündigt hatte. is aber wie gesagt in meinem fall nicht so schlimm. hatte mich nur gewundert.

ne direkte IP zur alten domain wüßt ich keine, alernative namen ebenso nicht.


----------

